# Craft shop and the Amish quilts in it...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here is the craft shop on old TN State HWY 64.







(sancraft - the fellow with the rugged looks and the knee high moccasin boots was there taking care of the apples when we pulled up. - You know the fellow).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

INSIDE THE CRAFT STORE


Here is a Log Cabin quilt






then a little nook of dolls




I was coming down from the upstairs and took this to show some of the quilts, and they were really trying to sell them today 




I just thought you'd like to see some of this. These were all taken with my cell phone camera.


And at the end of the riding around, Uncle David and I ended up in Eldridge TN Amish country... 
And I saw the corn done this way and thought it was neat.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh I would love to visit that place! That log cabin quilt with the bears... that is FABULOUS! The cornfield is pretty awesome too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

hmmm...cj...I might have to drive over, pick you up and we can head there!! I am just DROOLING!!! Angie..wanna meet up with us there? Does Sancraft live there, too?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sancraft is about 6 hours away in GA, and she's been there with me about 4 years ago. but I think she'd make a road trip to go there, especially if she had some quilt buying money.

They had two or three of those log cabin quilts - I thought they might inspire some of out quilters. I could see one in WIHH's cabin.

That size seemed to be about $400 marked, but I thought even with a big sale offering $100 was a big chintzy - so I didn't. (I could not consider more$$).

But, tell me when you're coming this way.

This is W of Pulaski TN, and E of Memphis. From my house, about 40 - 50 miles or so.

Come ON.....

And I didn't take photos of the depression glass, the Amish recipe books, the canned jellys and jams. Sorta dusty, etc. 

He has the old tin gas station signs on the other barn type buildling.
There's a stream out back and the rock hillside has water coming out in a waterfall type stuff. 

It's a favorite place.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a very neat place! Several years ago, when I had just started quiltmaking, we took a short trip down to Shipshewana. I loved it. I think it's pretty "comercialized" but oh!, the quilts. And the fabric shops! I had never seen so many bolts of fabric in one place. I was so overwhelmed that even though I had a green light from DH, I didn't know what to choose/get and didn't get anything. I plan on hopefully making a trip back there next spring/summer, and you better believe I won't leave empty handed this time - lol. A group meetup someplace like that would be a blast for you all! Very cool.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

That's the kind of store I like to explore while on vacation.....it 'bout drives DH crazy.

Beautiful photos.

I love the quilts!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh Angie, you know I remember that hottie. I think he wants me. LOL. Those quilts are beautiful. We have got to come back and see you really soon. It's been toooooooo long.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Angie
Unless I'm mistaken, Powder Hill Crafts is between Pulaski and Lawerenceburg. I have family in Pulaski. North of Lawerenceburg is Ethridge that has a large Amish community and a few stores that sell quilts, hats, bonnets and other Amish items. 
My parents used to live in Ethridge. Pretty area.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

danoon - you've got the location correct. They are building TN 64 like a 4 lane interstate and it's going up behind them when done, so unless you know it's there - this place and a couple of others in that area will be bypassed and such a good stop missed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sancraft said:


> Oh Angie, you know I remember that hottie. I think he wants me. LOL. Those quilts are beautiful. We have got to come back and see you really soon. It's been toooooooo long.


I wondered if you'd remember him....

I thought you probably would.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I could not get that photo without being obvious....

He's tall, brown wave should length hair, a bit of a beard growth.
Blue cambray shirt, blue jeans, and knee type moccosin boots
Rather modern Davy Crockett era explorer clothing.
Not over weight.

he fits the place.

Angie


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> y'all are crackin' me up. Why didn't you get a picture of the hottie with the rugged good looks for all of us to enjoy!?!?!? hee hee.....


There is only one kind of man that I can think of who would be working at a craft store full of quilts and dolls.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cabin - outside are the two man saws, etc... rusted tools stuff, the buggies and hitches and such things. There was a female inside hawking the quilts that day....

There were a couple of old cars over in that barn also..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Obviously, I need lessons...


----------



## Cinelu (Jan 1, 2009)

I have that log cabin quilt. I believe it's called a Northwoods quilt by the maker. I bought it about 4 years ago at a Christmas craft show in Greeneville. For the queen size with matching pillow shams, I paid $400. The quilt is signed by the maker in thread on the back. It's signed "Donna Sharp TM 2004. I did some research when I purchased it and you can find her at maplestree.net. I really love the quilt.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Cj we could meet on the way over. I'm west and north of the store. I think. Get this back strighten out. What a trip perhaps Sirs as well. If it is still open.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

I live very near Etheridge...... very close. And this store is amazing. Also there is a lot to be found in the Amish community. A lot of the Amish women sell their baskets and there is furniture, etc. I have bought several pieces of furniture and finished them myself. The price was reasonable and it's made of oak.

If anyone is in the area and needs a guide, I would be glad to assist! Have a great day! digApony


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sewing nana said:


> Cj we could meet on the way over. I'm west and north of the store. I think. Get this back strighten out. What a trip perhaps Sirs as well. If it is still open.



Sirs is still open and now has a website . Mr Sir died and the manager is the one that was there, but it seems to have less of the quilting type calicoes as it use to have. It feels different.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

digApony said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live very near Etheridge...... very close. And this store is amazing. Also there is a lot to be found in the Amish community. A lot of the Amish women sell their baskets and there is furniture, etc. I have bought several pieces of furniture and finished them myself. The price was reasonable and it's made of oak.
> 
> If anyone is in the area and needs a guide, I would be glad to assist! Have a great day! digApony


Hey - that makes you practically a neighbor. One pretty day - we may have to meet up and have lunch. See where it goes from there.

Angie


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ladies of TN, N. AL, and other areas, could we have a road trip or at least all meet for lunch someplace? I have spent most of the time since I moved up here to TN taking care of family and now have a chance to take care of CC. Bell Buckle is having it's fall show this weekend.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cc - where's your starting point? What town/city or closest one?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Cc - where's your starting point? What town/city or closest one?


Manchester, TN


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Sounds like time for an all girl wagon train. And we need WIHH along as the Matchmaker. :clap:


----------

